# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Cómo utilizar el foro?

## oskiper

Estimada gente forera:

¿Quieren aprender cómo utilizar todas las potencialidades de esta nueva plataforma del foro?

¿Hay ciertas cosas que no saben cómo funcionan?

Bueno, ya están traducidas todas las respuestas que puedan tener al respecto en el área de "preguntas frecuentes del foro" (arriba de la pantalla, entre "Panel de Control" y "Miembros", si aún no la encuentras, entra a este link; http://www.magiapotagia.com/faq.php)

----------

